# Who Can Resist a Vote!



## Divasin (Aug 8, 2014)

Saturday Afternoon at the Opera (on my favourite radio station CBC2) wants listeners to choose their November selections.

Teresa Stratas' Lulu, Domingo's Tristan, Callas's Norma, Vickers' Fidelio or Peter Grimes, etc
16 to chose from...
full list here:

http://music.cbc.ca/blogs/blogpost....Saturday-Afternoon-at-the-Opera-this-November

I'm still working on my choices!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Out of that list I would vote for Fidelio and Turandot.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

I'd probably go with _Turandot_ and either _Idomeneo_ or _Der Freischütz_.

If the recording of _Fidelio_ they'd chosen had been the one with Nina Stemme and Jonas Kaufmann, it would be my first pick.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

I don't need to look at the list - Norma!!!!


----------



## Divasin (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm going to be greedy and choose 6

Beethoven: Fidelio; Klemperer Christa Ludwig / Jon Vickers
Berg: Lulu Teresa Stratas
Peter Grimes Jon Vickers
Bellini: Norma Maria Callas
Weber: Der Freischütz; Kleiber 
Prokofiev: War and Peace; Rostropovich

All powerful interpretations I remember from my youth.


----------



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

Of course the Norma - is Callas versus anyone else event worthy to be questioned? - but if that was not an option the Sutherland Turandot or Gardiner's Idomeneo would suffice.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Rheingold
Tristan
Freischutz
Fidelio
Norma


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Turandot
Peter Grimes
Norma
Tristan & Isolde
Porgy & Bess


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Pique dame
Tristan und Isolde
Bartered Bride
War and Peace
Pelleas et Melisande


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Norma 
Vixen
Pelleas
Rheingold
L'Orfeo


----------

